# Let's See Your Halloween Vignettes!



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow. Your place looks great!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks Great! Love the Spider & Skull on the chair. Sorry no pics to share, 4 Small Kids, Vignettes a No No.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

This is the kind of decorating I LOVE - unfortunately, mine just usually looks like a Halloween store exploded. 
Very nice pics!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks wonderful! Wish I could create that kind of classy look.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i love you! Please come and decorate my house!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

That is freakin' AMAZING!!!! 
okay, I admit- I had to goggle 'vignettes'. lol


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

creeepycathy said:


> That is freakin' AMAZING!!!!
> okay, I admit- I had to goggle 'vignettes'. lol


Vignettes are soo awesome!!

(I had to google it, too, and used an online dictionary)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cool! I love your yellow backsplash in the kitchen - it's the perfect color! And I envy your garden window!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

My office, crummy picture.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

The second one looks like it is straight out of a magazine. Nice.


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

cool pics. the "halloween" decorations stay up all year round at my house, that's how you get the realistic layers of dust and cobwebs


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

thanks ya'll for the lovely comments!! 

Lisa, the garden window is a work in progress! I need to make it look more "together"! I do enjoy having it, tho.

I want you see more of you guys "vignettes"


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Well hello Martha!!!! I love the bookshelf the best!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Feeling witchy?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's my mantel, my dining table and entryway...this is my first year so be gentle.lol. Sorry if the pics aren't very clear.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Here's my mantel, my dining table and entryway...this is my first year so be gentle.lol. Sorry if the pics aren't very clear.


AW!!! I really like your mantle =)


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

CreepySpiders said:


> AW!!! I really like your mantle =)


Thank you. It's my favorite too.


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

I love the spider and skull on the chair! Great pics!

Not sure if these count or not but thought I would share.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice! Love the creepy body parts everywhere!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Of course that counts! Wow I need to come to your house and take some notes man....lol


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Itsjustme said:


> I love the spider and skull on the chair! Great pics!
> 
> Not sure if these count or not but thought I would share.


Very cool. Nice serving of the body parts =)


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

These are lovely!! Great work everyone. 



Itsjustme said:


> I love the spider and skull on the chair! Great pics!
> 
> Not sure if these count or not but thought I would share.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is my sitting area in my dining room window but I havent done anything with the curtains yet.It's hard to see but there is a crow and a spider on one of the trays.


----------



## msgris (Aug 10, 2009)

I love everyone's vignettes! Here are mine (our mantle, front door, picture/plate arrangement where I've replaced the plates with Halloween ones, and two pictures of a windowsill vignette, which still didn't come out so great).


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

I love all of the decor....so sophisticated! I would love to start steering my decor in that direction some day. Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I love it all...great thread! I have to take pics still. not quite done yet.


----------



## Frau Doctor (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are a couple of mine. In the first one, see if you can spot Edgar Allen Poe.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Batty, I love your table setting! And Frau Doc, love that console table spread....and the artwork above it works so well with it!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Love these - you have a great eye! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, ok, ok... I hate to embarass myself but what the heck. I have absolutely no eye for interior design but this is my interior decor this year:


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks redsonja, I really liked all of your decor as well!!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

an end table in my living room.


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 11, 2008)

Everyone's decor looks Great! I'm gonna have to try to post some pics.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> OK, ok, ok... I hate to embarass myself but what the heck. I have absolutely no eye for interior design but this is my interior decor this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

well here's a start


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are a couple of mine. The window trans was shot before I decorated the rest of the house.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice pictures everyone!!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

I love this thread, and love seeing everyone's decorations!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking good, everybody!


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 28, 2008)

Fun thread, looking good everyone!

Aside from my main window display (which aims to be spooky), I don't do too much in the way of decorating, but here are a few pictures of what I did.

View attachment 13788


View attachment 13789


View attachment 13792
)

View attachment 13790

This last one makes me laugh. I call this trio "The Disco Witches" since they're all "glitter-fied" for no good reason. They're super tacky and just plain odd - that's why I love them.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I really enjoy this post! Everyones pics look great!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

KillerPumpkins said:


> Here are a couple of mine. The window trans was shot before I decorated the rest of the house.


Wow I love these pics! Does the pic above your mantel light up?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

loving all the pics. here's mine, nothing fancy like all yours


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*They all look great! Great job everyone!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

katshead42 said:


> Wow I love these pics! Does the pic above your mantel light up?


Yes! It does light up! I change out the picture for xmas too.
Thanks!!
John KP


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

KillerPumpkins said:


> Yes! It does light up! I change out the picture for xmas too.
> Thanks!!
> John KP


that's so awesome! Where did you get it?


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

katshead42 said:


> that's so awesome! Where did you get it?


It is my own artwork made into a transparency and then put into a light box. This particular box is pretty large so it was not cheap. The box cost me $200.00 at the time and the transparency was around $75.00. I made smaller versions of these lite boxes that I used to sell at shows I attend. 

I am glad you like it. 

Here's the Xmas version of this one.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Your artwork can be bought at halloween asylum, correct? Most all of them are out of stock there, but they are an eye catcher for sure! I hope you did well there.

Dan


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Shockwave199 said:


> Your artwork can be bought at halloween asylum, correct? Most all of them are out of stock there, but they are an eye catcher for sure! I hope you did well there.
> 
> Dan


Yes! Halloween Asylum licensed my art to sell on stretched canvas. Actually since it was the first year and that Halloween Asylum is known for Halloween decor as opposed to art, we did ok. I expect that we will continue through 20011 though.

Also, I checked with Halloween Asylum and everything is always in stock since the artwork is made to order.

Thank you for your interest in my work. Happy Holidays!!
John KP


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

hallorenescene, I have that same head that you have on the trunk with pompons (love that, btw - its funny!!) I think I have a pic of her in my album. I built her a body of PVC pipes & she holds her head in her arm. That head is the only thing I have that really gives me the creeps! THOSE EYES - THOSE EYES ! ! !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i checked out your album and didn't see her. that is the year i got her, i believe 2008. i used her again this year, she was the head to my dance hall girl. part of my shooting gallery. she's in my album. i would love to see yours. besides her eyes, i like she moans.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG! I never updated my album! But it is now! A whole bunch of new pics. Here's just Marilyn...she needs some tweaking - mainly to get rid of the square bosom!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, she is adorable, i love the blue tulle skirt. and her long fingers are awesome. she turned out real nice.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

creeepycathy said:


> That is freakin' AMAZING!!!!
> okay, I admit- I had to goggle 'vignettes'. lol


CC I love you!!!!!!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! Everyone's pictures look great! Awesome!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I was going through my Halloween pics from last year and found this vignette I did (one with flash, one without). Sadly, this was about all I did last year as far as decorations go. Oh, and I made a pair of arrangements too which still aren't finished (I need to age the vases yet). I'm looking forward to this year and think I'll begin decorating inside in August!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hex, that is a very nice set up. from the ghost book to the style and the placement of the candles. the frame is very ornate, and is that a lenticular photo? your flower arrangement is beautiful. i just bought a vase at a garage sale, and hope to get a nice looking arrangement. for some reason though, my flowers never look so nice. i guess i don't have a flower thumb


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice, Hex! I'm loving that 5 arm candelabra. The whole scene is awesome!

And your vase w/ black flowers? Looks like it belongs in a funeral home! Great!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

HexMe said:


> I was going through my Halloween pics from last year and found this vignette I did (one with flash, one without). Sadly, this was about all I did last year as far as decorations go. Oh, and I made a pair of arrangements too which still aren't finished (I need to age the vases yet). I'm looking forward to this year and think I'll begin decorating inside in August!


Nice set up!!!


----------

